# Haggling With Lake Shore Rv?



## ritachick (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi All,

I just got a very decent quote from Lake Shore RV on a 2007 26RSS. $16,295 - but I did read someplace on this forum that you should always try to get a dealership to go a little lower - considering Lakeshore offers such great pricing is this something I should do? Not sure how to haggle or whether to haggle. Any advice is welcome!

Rita


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rita said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a very decent quote from Lake Shore RV on a 2007 26RSS. $16,295 - but I did read someplace on this forum that you should always try to get a dealership to go a little lower - considering Lakeshore offers such great pricing is this something I should do? Not sure how to haggle or whether to haggle. Any advice is welcome!
> 
> Rita


some dealerships will meet lakeshore's price when you present it to them and other practically kick you out the door.Each state, town, individual is different! I don't think Lakeshore will haggle though.
did you check the forum to see if anyone is selling what you want even it's a year or 2 old?people typically take very good care of their Outbacks, might be worth checking into anyway.
Tawnya


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think when you haggle with a dealer you're trying to get close to the Lakeshore price. They seem to be the price leader. I wouldn't think they would haggle but you can always try. Not sure what you would use for leverage though since local dealers usually can't touch them. Maybe they can throw something in to sweeten the deal. Good luck.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you go on there web site, it does say 'make offer' on the trailer desription. I would just try it.


----------



## michigandad (Mar 24, 2004)

Rita said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got a very decent quote from Lake Shore RV on a 2007 26RSS. $16,295 - but I did read someplace on this forum that you should always try to get a dealership to go a little lower - considering Lakeshore offers such great pricing is this something I should do? Not sure how to haggle or whether to haggle. Any advice is welcome!
> 
> Rita


Hello Rita,

We bought our 2004 Outback 26RS from Lakeshore RV. We were able to get installation costs for max. air vents, electric jack and other options free. Their prices were very reasonable for these add-ons.

We are also considering moving up to the 28RSS. If you are interested, I can email you pics & price. It's a beautiful trailer but we need a little more room.

Dave
[email protected]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dave, I assume you meant the 28RSDS unless you wanted a 04 or older 28RSS. A great floor plan


----------



## michigandad (Mar 24, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Dave, I assume you meant the 28RSDS unless you wanted a 04 or older 28RSS. A great floor plan


Oops....







..... You're right. We want to move up to the 28RSDS.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good Luck with your search Rita,
Happy Outback Shopping!








Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rita,

It is always worth a try, but I would be surprised if Lakeshore has much more to give.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just looked at their website and it seems to have changed. I think some of the other dealers must have complained because they are only listing MSRP pricing now. Their pricing varies depending on where you look. They run ads in the RV trader and other places and sell a few on Ebay. They will honor any ad price they list. The price I got my 27rsds for was so cheap I called to ask if it was for real. After him asking where I saw it he looked it up and asked if I wanted one. It was the quickest sales deal I ever made between phone,fax,and delivery. He also claimed it was a mistake and they where not making any money on it and within the hour pulled the ad from their site







.
Good luck they are great to deal with and would do it again.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I know NC outbackers purchased from holman rv in and got a better price than I did from lakeshore by 2K


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Luck on your search I'm sure you will find what you are looking for
Just give it a little time and hang in there

Don


----------



## ritachick (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all - it is such as help to know what others have experienced with Lakeshore RV -

We're looking at a used 26RS this weekend but are not ready to rule out buying a 2007 from Lakeshore - out local dealership was not able to match the price - so if we buy new Lakeshore will be our choice.

Thanks again all for your invaluable input!

Rita


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

campmg said:


> I think when you haggle with a dealer you're trying to get close to the Lakeshore price. They seem to be the price leader. I wouldn't think they would haggle but you can always try. Not sure what you would use for leverage though since local dealers usually can't touch them. Maybe they can throw something in to sweeten the deal. Good luck.


They are not at the rock bottom, my local dealer beat their delivered price some were aroung 6 to 8 hundred dollars. Now I don't have to worry about getting warrenty work done.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

michigandad said:


> We are also considering moving up to the 28RSS. If you are interested, I can email you pics & price. *It's a beautiful trailer *but we need a little more room.
> 
> Dave
> [email protected]


I have to agee with that...


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Rita,

I bought from Lakeshore. I waited until the E-Bay auction was over saw that is didn't sell at their price and offered them $200 less. They took that deal. I was happy with that price and obviously they were as well.

@$16295 that is a pretty nice price.

A final note. Only you have to be happy with the price you paid, no one else. Offer them a little less, if they take it fine if not what is the difference. Buy the trailer you want and enjoy.

Best of luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting the Outback.

When do you take delivery?


----------



## ritachick (Aug 3, 2006)

We ended up not buying from Lakeshore - we are heading up north (Wisconsin) this weekend to take a look at a used 26RS - someone on this forum sent me a link to an ebay auction of a 26RS up in WI - it didn't sell. We learned from the owner he wanted 13,800 for the unit. We kind of forgot about it and decided to buy new.

He ended up calling us back and said he'd let it go for 12,000 we thought that was a good deal and told him we'd drive up to take a look at it (4 hour drive). It was only used about 7 times and was stored indoors. It has the interior we like, Jasmine, but the lighter wood we don't like. But beggars can't be choosers!

Hopefully by Monday we'll be Outback Owners!

Rita


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Rita said:


> has the interior we like, Jasmine, but the lighter wood we don't like.
> 
> !


the lighter wood? you mean the cabinets? or do the floors come in different shades of wood?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The floors and all the wood trim comes in a light natural oak finish, well at least on my 2004 25rss it did. Kirk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have seen a few different shades of the floor , also I have been in the same year and model trailer I have with the same interior color (desert rose) and saw different wallpaper.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I never knew! I thought all the floors were the same color.OUrs is the reddish brown I guess is how you'd describe it. Would love to see lighter colored floors is anyone has pix!



tdvffjohn said:


> I have seen a few different shades of the floor , also I have been in the same year and model trailer I have with the same interior color (desert rose) and saw different wallpaper.


if you were to ever see mine you'd really be puzzled. I have Fawn interior but Jasmine bedspreads and curtains because they messed up. I have dubbed my interior Jasmifawn. ( and I like it!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rita said:


> We ended up not buying from Lakeshore - we are heading up north (Wisconsin) this weekend to take a look at a used 26RS - someone on this forum sent me a link to an ebay auction of a 26RS up in WI - it didn't sell. We learned from the owner he wanted 13,800 for the unit. We kind of forgot about it and decided to buy new.
> 
> He ended up calling us back and said he'd let it go for 12,000 we thought that was a good deal and told him we'd drive up to take a look at it (4 hour drive). It was only used about 7 times and was stored indoors. It has the interior we like, Jasmine, but the lighter wood we don't like. But beggars can't be choosers!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you found a great deal. Make sure you take the PDI, as it will come in real handy for a used trailer inspection.


----------

